# What module am I missing here? 2001 Audi Allroad



## Hossified (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a 2001 Audi Allroad in non-running condition. The engine cranks but doesn't start and the fuel pump doesn't sound like it's priming. I sprayed a little bit of starting fluid and it wants to fire. I did a little bit of investigating and found these plugs sticking out on the driver's side by the hood release. Any idea what I'm missing?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

6-speed, nice!

I can tell you some of what that isn't: Main ECU, Suspension control, ESP. Can you VAG-COM it and pull out the codes?


----------

